# food humor



## Hugo Furst

Didn't see a thread, so might as well start one


----------



## Hossfly

​


----------



## skye




----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Ringel05

*Pulled pork*

*



*


----------



## Hossfly




----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Hossfly

​


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## skye




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Hossfly

skye said:


>




​


----------



## skye

OMG! ^^^


----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Hossfly

skye said:


> OMG! ^^^


----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Treeshepherd




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Treeshepherd

A wafer thin mint, Mr Creosote?


----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Hossfly

Ringel05 said:


>





​


----------



## Yarddog

skye said:


>




Happy meal?


----------



## Hossfly

Yarddog said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy meal?
Click to expand...




​


----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Hossfly

Ringel05 said:


>






​


----------



## Ringel05




----------



## skye




----------



## Ringel05




----------



## skye




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## BuckToothMoron




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Hossfly

​


----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## Yarddog




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Yarddog




----------

